# Can I ask for extra scans on NHS to save my sanity?



## MrsBoudica

I am 4-5 weeks p/g after a m/c in sept and ttc for a year, have a 19 mth old girl and had another m/c 9 weeks before conceiving DD, I have a history of depression and I feel that whilst they can't prevent another loss some early scans would reassure me that all is good/prepare me for any loss. Is this a reasonable request? I'll worry myself ragged otherwise, my 1st m/c happened over 4 days, went for a scan as cramping and bleeding h/b found, still bleeding three days later no h/b, 2nd m/c was a missed one and we didn't find out til 12 weeks scan thinking all was good, it was a terrible shock. I'm pretty sure the NHS will come up with some excuse not to do them though and we can't afford private. Would I be out of line asking for them?


----------



## ThinkPositiv

i dont know anything about the NHS (im from canada), but it prob. wont hurt to ask. here, you have to have a medical reason for ultrasounds, and there is NO private option until 20 weeks (when u can go to some places and have a gender scan). but, my doctor, although said lets wait and see till after the dating scan, did not deny that stress and worry due to previous MC's is a medical reason for subsequent scans.


----------



## MrsBoudica

Thanks for your reply, I'm going to make an appt to see the midwife tomorrow and ask her when I do get to see her. In the meantime I have a doc appt on 24th and she knows my whole (complex) history so she may be the better one to get things moving, unfortunately she is on holiday til then so I'll have to just hang tight as I don't think any of the other doc's will understand. xx


----------



## livinginhope

Hey MrsBoudica, congrats on your BFP and fingers crossed for a sticky bean :)

After two losses (1MC, 1 MMC) my GP told me that there was no chance of extra scans (even though the second loss had pushed me into the mental health system)... but then with pregnancy #3 when I saw a midwife for the first time (after paying for a private scan to avoid cracking up) she said if I'd had called them earlier they *would* have got me an early scan for reassurance. So I reckon you might get a better response from the midwife, esp if your usual doc is away.

Best of luck XXXX


----------



## Pebbles11

Just ring up your EPU, you can even walk in and ask for one. Im in Sheffield and pregnant again after mc, I had no probs getting one at 6 weeks. X


----------



## livinginhope

Ooh, you are lucky Pebbles11, where I am the EPU insists on a referral :( I think perhaps it varies according to NHS trust?


----------



## AP

Hi hun
in edinburgh if you have visited the epu before during a previous mc they normally tell you to ring them directly and book a scan when you next get your bfp.
You could also ask your GP
Otherwise they make you wait until your dating scan :(


----------



## pumpkin007

Think it is a bit of a lottery tbh, I had 2 miscarriages last year and after speaking to my gp and midwife they have both passed the buck onto the other :(, I am going into the surgery tomorrow to see the onsite midwife to see if I have any luck there, if not I think I will pay private. The only dilemma then is when do i have it, my first pregnancy baby stopped growing at 8 weeks, second was a blighted ovum which didnt progress past 5 weeks. Hope you have better luck x


----------



## pumpkin007

Spoke with the midwife at the surgery today who has put in a request for me, yay!!! if I dont hear from them I will still go private but at least I am not being fobbed off now x


----------



## livinginhope

That's great news pumpkin007! Fingers crossed :)

I've had private scans in two of my pregnancies (the second and third), both at 8 weeks. I figured that was late enough for there not to be a question mark about whether there should be a heartbeat yet, but not so late that I'd go utterly out of my mind (only a little!). My first pregnancy ended at 10 weeks, but I saw no tissue so I'm suspecting blighted ovum (the hospital didn't really look into it, I think because it was my first). With my second pregnancy I had an 8 week scan which showed no heartbeat, and a fetal pole measuring 6 weeks. With my third, I had an 8 week scan... and despite being terrified of history repeating, there was a healthy heartbeat and the little bean measured spot on for my dates.

Best of luck XXXX


----------



## ninamama

Happy to hear your midwife put the request in. If all else fails, go to A&E. I had cramps the other day and went to A&E, they referred me through to EPU the same day for a scan. With our history, its normal to need reassurance or feel like you need to know. I waited around for about 5 hrs but Im happy I did it in the end cause they could see the yolk sac in the right place. Now I can relax a bit as I do have a history of ectopics.


----------



## MrsBoudica

Thank you so much ladies for your replies, I have asked around and it seems that in Aberdeen the NHS really don't like doing something that they don't necessarily have to. I thought my GP might be best one to ask as she knows my history of depression as well as my losses. I'm seeing her first, next Friday and then can't see midwife until the Wednesday after as she only comes into the surgery once a week, I could ring up the m/w unit but as I've not even had my initial appt I think they'll make me wait til I've seen her. My only other solution is to say I've been having pain/bleeding and get one that way but don't want to tempt fate. Plus we didn't lose pregnancies until wk 10 so probably to early, although would they be able to tell if it's viable pregnancy at this stage? I wish our NHS trust was a good as Sheffields! We'd get told to go home if we just walked in and I'm not even sure if we have an EPU (I'm assuming that stands for Early Pregnancy Unit). I wish we lived somewhere else as Aberdeen Maternity hospital is forever getting in trouble for things. Any way, I think I'll just have to keep my fingers crossed until I see the GP, as I have a history of m/c (I think 2 counts as enough) I'm hoping that I do get referred and can have some reassurance.


----------



## shocker

I completely understand your need for reassurance, I had a loss at 14+4 and from the minute I got my bfp i was a complete wreck, i asked my gp for an early scan as i was already getting mental health treatment and didnt think i could cope with the extra worry, she laughed it off (literally laughed!) and told me "everyone miscarries, it'll be fine". I looked online and found an epu that was an hour away from me that did walk ins and offered quick free reassurance scans to people who have suffered one or more losses, they were incredibly kind and the actual scan was only about a minute but that and the doctor actually listening to worries and taking the time to talk through statistics was unbelievably helpful for me, she even gave me a hug as i was leaving! I found them on this website which provides info on all the epu's and looked up aberdeen and this came up, so if your feeling really stressed I would advise calling them directly and speaking to someone, congrats on your pregnancy and wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs: xx

https://www.earlypregnancy.org.uk/findus2.asp?region=Scotland


----------



## AP

^^Thats where I found my EPU too, perhaps contacting them directly will help.

Don't say you are bleeding or anything if you aren't hun. :nope: The EPUs are not heavily funded and stretched as it is, so if they have rules on these sort of things its best not to lie and bypass them


----------



## MrsBoudica

AtomicPink, I was never told that as far as I'm aware they won't give me an early scan even with 2 losses. Only chane of early scan is if I get bleeding or cramps.


----------

